#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [想法] 各位畫圖時有什麼特殊習慣?

## J.C.

好久沒有關於畫技以外的討論主題了

今天畫畫時突然想到這樣的問題
我自己通常會喜歡邊畫畫邊聽歌 大部分還會跟著唱
而且我特別喜歡聽搖滾樂或快節奏的歌 這樣就可以讓畫圖時的心情更愉快
甚至可以感覺很high的把圖完成
所以說每當我煩躁.懶惰 不想畫圖 但又不得不畫的時候
讓我聽快歌 就可以振奮起來去畫圖

我想我這習慣 跟很多人畫畫時會聽平靜的音樂 或配合畫面的音樂 應該差很多吧 ^^;

那麼各位在畫畫時 有什麼特殊的習慣 或喜歡邊做其他事情嗎?
歡迎來分享

----------


## GOOSE

呵呵=W=
我常做不同的事阿……

畫圖的時候通常也是聽歌～但是聽甚麼歌就不一定了XDD
像最近迷上了『好漢歌』（被打

慎點XDD

    <object width="320" height="265"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-0PYU9HucSc&hl=zh_TW&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-0PYU9HucSc&hl=zh_TW&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="320" height="265"></embed></object>    
    

要不就桌上擺著一大罐水，無聊想睡覺就灌到自己醒過來XDD
沒靈感的時候，就翻出古文找靈感～
差不多就這樣吧=W=

----------


## 旌‧萊特

本狼也會邊聽動漫音樂邊畫畫

有時候不專心的時候還會邊聊天呢XD

不知道為什麼拿筆的時候都會有翹小拇指的習慣

不翹又覺得怪怪的

但是拿杯子的時候就不會－３－

----------


## Tardor

聽歌是一定要的
聽越HIGH的畫越快，不過持續力只有2~3小時 =A=
就好像平民開外掛變超人一樣  (?)
時間一超過就會有虛弱的感覺...  (使用過度?)

在半夜或早晨比較畫的起來... 
也許是比較沒雜音雜事的關係
不過後遺症就是上課恍神  XD

還有乾淨必要...
只要有點髒或者出手汗就會馬上清掉

----------


## Hewie

畫畫時大多就是聽聽音樂，因為有時聽音樂能給我畫畫的靈感及動力呢！
而且在畫畫時在想下一步要怎麼畫拿筆的手總是騰空揮來揮去。
而且我的手很容易出汗有時我會墊衛生紙在下面，不過很少呢。

----------


## Silver．Tain

看來聽音樂確實是必然的~

靈感大多來自音樂(迷:不需要在多說明啦= =

不過我大部分在畫的會一張小紙墊在手掌下避免手抹到鉛筆灰

像是在畫草稿或是打陰影的時候就需要~

點擊以顯示隱藏內容


(因為常常會抹到~會把畫弄壞= =~

可是身邊又找不到手套~這種天帶手套反而更奇怪

----------


## Zwolf

我通常都會開著某NICO動的作業用（或是作業妨害用）曲集邊聽邊畫
雖然邊唱邊畫通常不會想睡，但有時會有點妨害作用xd
（特別是聽JAM Project或很懷念的歌而太HIGH時）

另外一個很麻煩的習慣大概是，電繪時會不停的開新圖層
只要一覺得畫錯或更動機會較大的部份就會開新的
到最後一張圖都可以弄到上百層orz
雖然最近常常畫一畫就合併所以比較沒有這麼多...

還有自從死檔過幾次後，就養成了隨手存檔和過沒多久就另存新檔的習慣。
一時想得到的只有這些...

----------


## 卡普貓

我習慣畫圖前.先準備一杯水旁邊.
因為畫圖很容易口乾(?
身邊一定要有聲音(電視.音樂.聊天...有聲音就好.太安靜好可怕....
還有畫圖時我的身體會縮在一起?!
直挺挺的在椅子上我畫不出來...(==
雖然很容易會手麻腳麻.但還是很想縮成一團...

----------


## 狂龍

大家好像都是習慣有聲音

我也不例外...  (燦

我通常都是聽動漫，快節奏+有點繞口令的歌...


握筆時...會翹大拇指..."

平常寫字就是這樣...

----------


## 狼佐

我不愛聽歌，如果可以的話最好不要有雜音..囧
很怕吵Orz

習慣阿..我覺得我在上課的時候和在學校的時候比較容易畫的出想要的感覺
(這是惡習吧喂!!!)
總之就是一定要用學校的桌子才想畫畫XDDD

畫圖前會轉筆轉半天也算是個習慣吧
還有會在筆上空寫
假設要畫狼頭，第一筆下去的時候通常不會接觸到紙..
會先騰空畫幾撇在下去

這是我同學跟我說他發現我有這個習慣
不過我倒是沒什麼自覺到就是

----------


## 影佐．限

> 總之就是一定要用學校的桌子才想畫畫XDDD


我也是!!(指
總之一放假產圖量就會直直往下掉(?)

在學校就是一直畫一直畫......真不知道我國中三年究竟讀到哪裡去了

我畫圖的時候......似乎沒什麼習慣?
有的時候會開著網頁畫畫，然後畫到一半就去晃個兩圈再回來(?)
但若是畫的很專心就另當別論了ˇ

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

我大概都是心血來潮
有時不知為何就會響化~而且繪畫哪種自己也不知道

不過幾乎都是上課偷畫畫才有feel
其他時間要我畫= =
根本沒有點子了

----------


## 培爾

培爾也是習慣聽音樂，音樂能讓心情很舒暢。
不過我聽的多半都是遊戲的BGM或柔和的歌曲。

只是在家裡不知道為什麼，常常就會不想畫圖。
到了學校就拼命想畫。
家裡的桌子太高了，真的很不方便。
還是學校的桌子好！XD"

----------


## 達可

在畫圖時...我也是習慣聽音樂
我也能接受大部分的曲風(只要能聽順耳=W=)(炸
不過......  
好像不同的曲風會影響我畫出來的題材跟感覺耶....= =a"
 明朗活潑的快歌 畫出來的是動態感很重的
 沉重鬱悶的.....畫出來都好黑暗
也許丟什麼歌給我~這樣能控制我自己畫的東西"?!(自動販賣機喔"?!)(被埋

----------


## 荒火

小的都會依自己畫的圖的感覺
來決定要聽什麼樣的音樂~

不過一定是聽有歌詞的，
純旋律的會讓我完全放鬆，進而步入夢鄉XDD

而且我畫圖時一定會整個人趴在桌上
因為看近的東西時我盡量不戴眼鏡，但這樣一來...
在描線時就會非常危險=A=
所以會越貼越近(汗)

----------


## Ken2

聽歌習慣倒是沒有
诳網絡和聊天比較多

是說在下的手不能一直維持長時間的動筆
久了會弄傷手腕
所以會邊畫邊停下
停下來的時間就會拿去诳一诳其他繪畫的網站，或是和某人聊聊天，放松一下
有時也會翻一翻身邊的漫畫
而且當中還可以找到一些另類的靈感和動力
所以在下畫圖時間費時很多很慢
是覺得會有影響一下往後的工作生活＂
或許應該改一改了orz

----------


## 弦狼IRON

敝狼我是畫圖之前一定要喝有提神作用或涼的飲料，沒有飲料就是灌水後在眼皮塗綠油精XD

畫草稿用鉛筆，修改產生的橡皮擦屑揉成一大團再拿來當子彈彈國小一年級的小鬼(我弟啦)

還有因為接近爺爺等級的全身痠痛所以畫不到十分鐘就得轉脖子伸展手臂。

大概這樣。

----------


## Melody

我也是喜歡一邊畫圖一邊聽音樂呢
至於曲風倒沒有一定啦

要說我個人比較特殊的習慣的話
大概就是在家裡時習慣窩在電腦前畫畫而不是書桌上XD

----------


## 君尼爾獅

我也是喜歡邊畫圖邊聽音樂
不過聽快歌話我會開始亂畫亂撇XD靜不下來阿
最近比較喜歡THE SHOW 或是 LOVE STORY那類的
有時候也會喜歡聽 鼓聲若響 之類的老台語歌(好吧我是怪人XDD)
還有一個怪癖
就是沒靈感時就會翻抽屜XDDD\

----------


## 阿罪

我是邊畫邊聽電音
如果是聽慢歌或情歌會讓我越畫越........((亮爪
畫的時候會把一隻腳抬到椅子上或兩隻腳一起抬
有時還會不自覺的開始摳指甲((髒欸你!!
靈感突然離我而去的時候就撞頭((把靈感再撞出來阿阿!!!!!!!
而眼睛都會越畫越靠近紙張
最後眼睛跟紙張只剩不到五公分的距離...((要眼殘了!!
電繪時也是這樣=  ="
畫時腦子會邊幻想著這個角色的故事情境...((通常是血腥畫面..

----------


## 蒼月

通常不怎麼會聽音樂來畫畫
以前會
現在不會
反而有點聲音還會讓我不爽[怪人?

畫畫呢~大概是看心情決定畫出來的東西是甚麼樣子XD
好像過於隨興了ˇ

還有我好喜歡畫閃光的溫馨圖
也很愛畫一些怒氣正大的狼人之類的皺眉頭鼻頭張大嘴的很有魄力的圖

偶爾會坐姿很像L[死亡筆記本裡的主角之一]
然後一邊畫畫一邊抓頭髮[好詭異?

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

我畫圖時大多會選擇跟主題相關的音樂，
所以我有一大堆、非常大一堆各式各樣的音樂，
從Metal到JPOP一應俱全囧"
如果是比較沒有主軸的作品，
大多會聽Perfume的歌，
或是我的愛用曲"I got my own thing"。(飛天小女警的特殊MV曲，電波到不行)

所以沒有靈感時就會去找新的音樂來開發。

同時非常需要飲料或水，
基本上飲料能讓我更加愉悅，
之前在宿舍時最高記錄是桌上堆了八罐微舒打XD

不過我個人最大的怪癖大概是：

1.心情鬱悶時創作欲會比平時還要高。
2.畫圖畫到一半開始跳舞。
3.畫到一個段落就要去洗一次澡。

......之前在宿舍還真辛苦囧"

----------


## 迷龍

會準備水或飲料，

不過最重要的是我當下有沒有那個心情畫畫，
情緒會影響我的作品非常大。

音樂需求倒是還好，
不過畫悲傷的圖時會去找飛幫的音樂廳。旋律安靜平穩的音樂會幫助我心情安定來創作。

基本上有點怪情緒時創作慾比較強？

喜歡電繪畫圖時開好幾個網頁視窗亂逛，畫累了就逛一下放鬆~~



另外就是非常討厭有人盯著我畫畫，我喜歡畫畫時獨自一人。

----------


## 獠也

很閒的時候畫畫的機率比較高

如果有電腦或漫畫的話...
就幾乎都泡在裡面~XDDD

特殊的習慣...
一定要坐好畫
坐姿不正我就會畫的歪歪的...
這到底是為什麼阿...

----------


## 戰龍　里昂

在畫的時候，大概開始習慣聽音樂和畫草搞

在以前的時候，都會直接畫，不管三七二十一，

不過有時就是會拿起原子筆大概畫臉和其他的畫風。
畫臉的時候都是習慣從右側畫來做基礎。

(那天我把我畫的都貼上這論壇。

----------


## 一審判一

恩~
是我的話應該是在下課的時候畫圖巴!
(當沒事做的時候)
要不然我會像個木乃伊一樣
不曉得做什麼= =  :jcdragon-tired:

----------


## Orange

現在在繪圖時有百分之八十都在聽音樂下度過。

之前則是一定會聽，現在不太會。

然後拿起筆的時候我一定會發呆個幾分鐘，

甚至超過好幾十分鐘(; ﾟдﾟ)

然後才開始動筆去畫。

發呆的那幾分鐘大部份都在構想圖的結構，也有一部份在放空(咦)

現在在繪圖的時候一定會聽到一首抒情歌。

然後就完全投入在這張圖裡面。

至於我聽的音樂全部都是以日文摻雜一點點英文為主(; ﾟдﾟ)

沒有靈感時就狂聽抒情歌(?)跟望著窗外(??)

然後在聽的時候靈感情景就會很莫名奇妙的跑出來(; ﾟдﾟ)"

但是生出來的機率很低，大部份都是腦內補完(汗)

之前在宿舍的時候曾經熬夜畫圖到一兩點(驚恐)

然後我一定會有一個習慣。





就是畫到一半發呆(靠)

----------


## 雷瓦

習慣一杯飲料擺著
身邊放一本可以參考的書
然後音樂開大聲點
接下來就是坐在桌子前5小時~~

不過,我音樂只是開個聲音聽罷了
根本等於沒有聽內容

上課畫畫的作品永遠是最好的!!!!(((死


還有就是...
要是哪個沒水準的人在我畫畫時突然來亂我
除非作品快要完成了
否則一律~

銷毀!!

然後順便也把那的來亂我的人也一起銷毀((炸

----------


## 小貓狼

我自己的習慣嘛~~
大概就是四下無人吧!(房間)
上課的時候也能畫(對我來說是四下無人(?))
看很多大大都習慣聽音樂,但我卻不是很喜歡搭配音樂畫  :Shocked:  
大概是怕被發現吧!  :Confused:

----------


## fwiflof

到處都畫，發現講義紙不錯，就幾乎每頁都有了!
畫畫本有一半以上是亂畫，真正專心完成的不多
然後完成了一張自滿圖就會好幾天完全不想畫畫.........(疲乏了?!)

----------


## 月緹羚

聽音樂我倒是不會...

如果是電繪，有人敲我就會回一下...
但基本上我不太會做除了畫圖以外的事..

手繪的話，連電腦也不會去動..
有時候甚至會把大燈關掉只留台燈...

一但開始認真畫圖就會像陷入異世界一樣，
完全不會注意到其他事...
時間一下就莫名奇妙的跑很遠了...Orz

然後習慣嘛...
不知道是好還是不好..
會一直轉筆..
(不是像吊扇那種轉法，而是像轉螺絲一樣的轉法，筆在手中不停換角度。)
手繪的話這樣轉是不錯啦...
可是電會就麻煩了..(汗)
因為繪圖筆有方向性嗯...b

總之就是會去找一個完全與世隔絕的空間畫圖。
(想認真的時候啦..)

----------


## AF91N

真搞不懂....平常時沒感覺(假日)

反倒是...上課....靈感用湧得出來(我上課在做啥?...)

月考前更是明顯= =a(對自己無言...

不過...我常畫到一半睡著..在夢中被自己所畫的人物吵醒@@lll

----------


## 嵐霖

最喜歡在四下無人的時候畫了~~
因為這樣畫醜也沒人看到XD 
而且我畫畫時...還時常左右張望@@
看到人就算了...可是如果看到熟人...
那我就會在1秒的時間把畫藏起來

----------


## fwiflof

> 然後習慣嘛...
> 不知道是好還是不好..
> 會一直轉筆..
> (不是像吊扇那種轉法，而是像轉螺絲一樣的轉法，筆在手中不停換角度。)


這點阿幽也會耶.....
不過那是因為阿幽用自動筆，要轉角度來調線條的粗細XD
其實滿好的？

----------


## 巨刃  狼次

我畫畫除了聽音樂之外...
有時還會吃東西(嘴蠶)
而且在不同地方畫都一定會有不一樣的感覺
假如我在a點我只能在桌上畫畫,有時才聽音樂
我在b點不僅可以自由聽,還能順便上來看看呢~!不過壞處就是桌子沒什麼地方可以放著畫...

----------


## KaiserKay

我也喜歡聽歌
在畫畫或者寫作業的時候,都會放些輕音樂,聽著心情更舒暢  :Smile:

----------


## B.K狼貓

在畫圖我可能聽一些只有音樂沒歌詞的吧～

因為比較能專心....

如果是有歌詞的可能會跟著唱...專心度不佳XD

到時候..線撇到哪邊就不知道了，(＞////＜羞

除了歌之外就是飲料....

再悶的時候冰一下腦袋(凍!!

----------


## 歐里爾

當‧然‧是 一定要有音樂... ′▽`σ

不管是亂撇還是趕圖也好

沒音樂就完全提不起勁 (雖然平常好像就很少畫就是/3\
聽的是東洋歌的說  XDDD"

似乎心情不好的時候反而容易畫出比平常優的圖。口。

偶爾亂撇在紙上的圖還比認真的時候畫的滿意 Orz
(不過通常都畫在不要的紙上 常常因此搥心肝...

----------


## 火柴

某火柴蠻習慣有音樂來畫圖
依照圖的風格 決定聽甚麼音樂
當然有的時候  希望安靜的畫圖

某火柴的習慣....趴著畫圖(喂
不過聽說 很傷視力就是了

另外  
某火柴坐在電腦桌前畫圖  
也會有莫名的幹勁(何

----------


## 野

就聽歌吧
覺得畫畫時安靜超詭異的=A=

多半是慢歌<<而且會拼命重複聽""
如果是交響樂我會太振奮


盤腿把腳縮起來算嗎?XD


如果是上課中畫畫的話
最大的壞習慣是  --亂拿隔壁得橡皮擦...||
等到我畫完會發現我桌上多了2.3塊都不是我的(汗

----------


## 上官犬良

習慣啊...
應該就是隨意吧
我有一半以上的圖是唸書的空隙畫的
要我為了什麼目的而特意去畫圖我腦袋就會一片空白...

聽歌畫圖我沒辦法(汗
我一次只能專心一件事

啊對了,要是畫動物或獸人的話
我不從鼻樑開始畫的話就會超嚴重錯位
還有我會用很多條線去組成一條線之類之類的...

----------


## 九貓

一樣是聽歌ＸＤＤＤＤ
平常一樣有每個月內就補音樂糧的習慣，因為抒情芭樂到電子金屬都聽，最近喜歡的作品都是indie rock為主，不過沒有憑音樂改風格的習慣，而是把喜歡的歌目排個二～四小時，放下去後維持創作心情的活性為主。
所以會照著節奏胡亂唱或改變筆調速度倒是很難避免ＸＤ

但如果只是單純現下要用自己眼睛感覺去畫光影、塗底色或單純塗黑這種無聊的機械式塗畫工作時，我會看電影。Ｐ●Ｓ是好捧由啊啊啊！沒在電腦前就開電視，常常八小時就直接看ＨＢＯ輪播一天的電影。

然後我發現我的怪癖了  :Shocked:  ！！！！！我是駱駝！！！十四小時內我都可以不進水不進食不上廁所囧！！！！只熬著把作品畫到一個大致完成度才會起來囧
常常睡衣穿著一整天一下床就畫圖，足不出戶，把東西完成才去覓食，很常畫到一站起來頭暈發現沒血糖......從前兩年開始我已經感覺不到飢餓了........
所以其實讓身體感覺饑餓是我滿重要的創作元素囧，我覺得睡飽但肚子很餓的那個精神之好，比晚上熬夜從二點開始畫圖還要好囧。

這真是有點恐怖（炸）身體健康好孩子千萬不要學。

另外，以前我會同意高壓力與高憂鬱可以逼使創作力出來，但我漸漸覺得想畫圖的感覺還是最主要的。如果是因為高壓與憂鬱讓你想畫圖發洩，這樣就會完成比平時更高精神力的作品。（笑）

----------


## 奇奇

噢...我想我最特殊的地方是我的表情會跟我畫的人物一樣= =!
這是我一直到了小四才發現的嚴重事情,
因為我的角色很少笑,所以自己就在不知不覺變得跟自己的角色一樣
"表情兇狠" XD!
而且我很會入戲,那時候會一直碎碎念,邊畫邊說故事
讓我覺得自己最誇張的事一次我畫的角色哭了,
我竟然也掉眼淚了!
並不是劇情真的很感人吧,只是跟著做一樣的表情,
從此就會盡量注意自己有沒有不知不覺又在模仿角色

各位也會這樣嗎=ˇ=+?

----------


## 飛狼薩克

我好像跟大家不太一樣咧~
我是比較習慣安靜的、沒有聲音的畫
因為有聲音的話我會分心~

還有啊~
我有一個怪癖就是......
畫人物的表情時有時候也會不自覺的學一下咧~

----------


## 銀

一樣是聽音樂畫圖~
還要搭配逛網站.聊天....(?
表情會跟正在畫的圖一致
所以畫惡稿OR崩壞圖就.....表情自重WWW
打草稿常常會順便偷偷亂撇幾筆變的很爆笑....
線稿基本上不太會照著草稿畫
對我來說草稿就像是定位的功能而已吧XD

----------


## dh52339237

畫畫聽歌好像大家都會嘛!!
聽歌可以放鬆心情，
讓自己可以更輕鬆易點，
這樣畫起來比較快樂

----------


## 狼馬

恐怖片必備！ XDDDD

不管在創作怎樣的作品，恐怖片必備！ 

感想啊…喜歡體驗那種創作作到一半的時候，突然猛一抬頭被嚇到的感覺。

有些恐怖片也能帶來些許舒壓的力量。但不是所有的恐怖片都可接受。

像是日本的一些血腥禁片，並不是何在創作的時候看，因為會有強烈反胃的感覺…

相對的，有些B級恐怖片，由於平常更本不會想花時間看，所以正好利用「創作」的時候，放在背景慢慢的看。

算是一種，節省時間又解省資源的方法吧。 XDDDD

----------


## 幻貓

基本上沒有
打開photoshop就直接動爪了
頂多就是冷不防站起來擺擺想畫的動作，看合不合理、合不合看

當然如果有音樂也沒差，但不是必要
手繪時會減少轉筆的次數因為失敗率高容易毀壞線稿

除此之外應該就沒了.....好像沒什麼特別的〈愣

----------


## 嵐隱

一定要聽音樂~!
而且是同一首連續播放~!
不然感覺會跑掉~!(炸 

每張圖或角色，有個主題曲之類的~
一聽到某個音樂就會想到某個角色這樣~
主要還是感覺吧~音樂種類無限制~^^

----------


## 佛蒙特

> 我通常都會開著某NICO動的作業用（或是作業妨害用）曲集邊聽邊畫
> 雖然邊唱邊畫通常不會想睡，但有時會有點妨害作用xd
> （特別是聽JAM Project或很懷念的歌而太HIGH時）


NICO欸~
咖哩畫畫的時候
腐姊姊都在生放送
所以畫畫不是聽音樂就是聽生放
可是根本沒影響...
因為太專心了

嗯...是說啊
每次畫表情的時候咖哩都會跟著做...
所以畫到鬼臉...
咖哩的臉就會變畸形=w=

----------


## 聖夜x狼嚎

小弟畫畫時喜歡聽古典樂(!?
因為可以舒緩情緒，轉而畫出更怪的東西(!!??
然後畫完有時會對照我之前畫的，看看我哪裡畫的不一樣，畫完還會讚嘆自己說:好畫阿!!(((自戀傾向

----------


## 寒燒

小弟和大家也是聽音樂助長氣氛，但有時候會反常一個人靜下來（不過目前所有成果皆屬半成品不能公開展示）。之外，小弟會想喝飲料提起精神，執筆前也會先去把手洗乾淨才動手

----------


## 凱獅雷

我畫畫的時候 有時也會聽歌  我聽的都是抒情跟輕快版的  因為聽起來很舒服
而且也能把心靜下來陶醉在自己畫裡面 體驗那感覺
可是我畫畫時有一個壞習慣  就是頭會越來越低  導致背部酸死了

----------


## 影貓ROKU

畫畫時我都一定會聽歌的!但是有的時候畫一畫太開心音樂播完都還不知道XD

其他習慣就是:會邊畫邊碎碎念，要不然就是畫完時會嘆氣(有一次還因為這樣被老師念了一下)或者莫名其妙的「哈!」一聲(<-啥阿)

還有一個恐怖的...就是畫角色受傷的圖我會不自覺的笑(<-天阿這個習慣一定要改否則會被視為怪胎!!!)

----------


## 洛思緹

所有圖圖幾乎都是在上課中產出的w(不要學阿XDD)

在家反而不想畫w

開始嘗試在家畫、聽音樂www

----------


## z223730955

我也會邊聽音樂邊畫畫，
不過因為我家電腦規格比較不好，
所以聽音樂邊畫畫的話，筆刷會變的卡卡不好畫。

所以...
為了方便畫畫...
不能聽音樂了   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## 天涯峋狼

我都是在我心情好的時候畫圖~

變畫圖會邊想其他事情

偶爾會聽聽音樂來增加氣氛~

----------


## G.M.幻閃寂星

大家好像都喜歡邊聽音樂邊畫耶，但是牛牛我畫畫的的時候卻不喜歡有聲音

，那會讓我頭很痛  :jcdragon-fall:         (似乎跟RORO有像到

而且我還有個經常被室友K東西的壞習慣，就是:

半夜三點起來畫圖，還一邊自言自語!

 天呀! 我自己也快受不了了， 但我只有在那時才能專心畫圖，雖然要冒著第二早上

睡死的風險..

 埃～ 畫個圖還真辛苦呀..  :jcdragon-tired:

----------

